
Terminus - based2
http://www.mprat.org/Terminus/
======
based2
[https://github.com/mprat/terminus](https://github.com/mprat/terminus)

[http://linuxfr.org/news/terminus-un-jeu-d-aventure-pour-
appr...](http://linuxfr.org/news/terminus-un-jeu-d-aventure-pour-apprendre-a-
utiliser-la-ligne-de-commande)

